# Author Interview - Sarah Cawkwell



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Author Interview - Sarah Cawkwell










http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/10/author-interview-sarah-cawkwell.html

Friend of the site, fellow author, and newest addition to the BL 'writers of ruin' took a little time out of her busy schedule to sit down with me for a chat. Our inaugural Author Interview here on TFF is also Sarah's first official interview as a published writer. It's a wonderful chat about life, liberty and the pursuit of... word count? Have a look!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

boy that was fun! 

be sure to comment on who i should interview next.  I'm hoping to score a chat with Nik Vincent. soon as i get some questions banged up. 

cheers, 

CP :drinks:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I want you to do an interview with Christian Dunn, get an Editors point of view.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like an interview with ADB, see how the rising star of Black Library thinks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I want you to do an interview with Christian Dunn, get an Editors point of view.


That could probably be done. I'll ask him if he's up for it.



Lord of the Night said:


> I'd like an interview with ADB, see how the rising star of Black Library thinks.


I'd love the same. We started one a while back, but he's so busy, we've lost touch. But i guess that happens when you're made of win... I'll try again though.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Who you should interview next? Is Dan Abnett a realistic possibility?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Who you should interview next? Is Dan Abnett a realistic possibility?


It could be, depending on if Nik puts in a good word for me.  I'll have to ask and find out. perhaps i can schedule him in somewhere.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> It could be, depending on if Nik puts in a good word for me.  I'll have to ask and find out. perhaps i can schedule him in somewhere.
> 
> CP


-------> :yahoo:


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

It's all lies, damn lies and statistics.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> It's all lies, damn lies and statistics.


:shok: Who are you and what have you done with Sarah!!!??


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

My vote is for C.S. Goto....just because I'd like to see CP struggle to ask unbiased and uninflammatory questions :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Turkeyspit said:


> My vote is for C.S. Goto....just because I'd like to see CP struggle to ask unbiased and uninflammatory questions :grin:


haha, i doubt he'd talk to me for just that reason. lol :laugh:

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I am Sarah's evil clone.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> I am Sarah's evil clone.


you can't fool me, cutie pie. 

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Curses.

And stuff like that.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice interveiw ploss
As for the future...GRAHAM MCNEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....please
If not i can settle for ABD.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> I am Sarah's evil clone.


How many models are there? And, do you perchance, have a plan?


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Turkeyspit said:


> How many models are there? And, do you perchance, have a plan?


There may, or may not be twelve.

*chances a slightly shifty look around*

I DO like toast...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> There may, or may not be twelve.
> 
> *chances a slightly shifty look around*
> 
> I DO like toast...


put me down for 4. i need a posse. 

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

So many bad jokes.

So little time.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> So many bad jokes.
> 
> So little time.


ach, i'm itching to just start cracking them off... sooooo tempting. :d

_edit: the jokes, not the clones... 
>.>
<.<_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Ach, i'm itching to just start cracking them off... sooooo tempting. :d
> 
> _edit: the jokes, not the clones...
> >.>
> <.<_


Yeah... really.

You two act like a married couple from a 60s sitcom.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

CP! They're onto us!

Quick, into this broom closet that ONLY OPENS FROM THE OUTSIDE!

*insert canned laughter and advert for washing powder here*


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> CP! They're onto us!
> 
> Quick, into this broom closet that ONLY OPENS FROM THE OUTSIDE!
> 
> *insert canned laughter and advert for washing powder here*


_BAM!! TO THE MOOOOOONNN!!!_ :ireful2: _(Honeymooners?)_

[LAUGH TRACK]


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yeah... really.
> 
> You two act like a married couple from a 60s sitcom.


Married couples in 60's sitcoms slept in separate beds - aka. no fun.


----------

